# dry ferts



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone know of a good source of dry ferts in the GTA, or online that ships to Canada?

I have a 7.5 gallon cube and want to use fertilizers and am worried about the cost of using branded liquid fertilizers.

Anyone have experience using dry ferts in a nano setup?

Thanks ahead of time.

Will start a tank thread soon. Tank filled on Sunday and planted. Have CO2 from older larger setup, just waiting on new glass components before connecting it and turning it on.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I get mine from The PlantGuy. He is based out of Winnipeg.

http://www.theplantguy.org/


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

brycon said:


> I get mine from The PlantGuy. He is based out of Winnipeg.
> 
> http://www.theplantguy.org/


I've purchased from him before. Great guy.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome, thanks guys.

Will probably order from him.

Anyone, do EI on a nano tank.

Thinking I might go with the PPS style dosing. With such a small amount of water, 7.5 gallon tank so even less water, I'm thinking EI might not really make sense on such a small tank.

Any thoughts?


----------

